# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Windows 7 и 1с 7.7 и 8...

## bvn_kam

Доброго времени суток уважаемые коллеги программисты, хотел бы задать вопрос кто мне может что то рассказать о совместимости 7мерки и 1сИ кто пробовал черкните отзыв! Заранее благодарен

----------


## SorEZh

привет
работает, ставить так же как на висту :)

----------


## alex552208

*SorEZh*, а как на висту ставить?

----------


## gansevgeny

> Доброго времени суток уважаемые коллеги программисты, хотел бы задать вопрос кто мне может что то рассказать о совместимости 7мерки и 1сИ кто пробовал черкните отзыв! Заранее благодарен


1С 7 работать корректно не будет, т.к. другая страница сортировки таблиц баз данных. 1С 8.1 и 8.2 работают без проблем.

----------


## bvn_kam

> *SorEZh*, а как на висту ставить?


Как обычно ставишь в конфигураторе заходишь и кодировку меняешь!

----------


## SorEZh

> *SorEZh*, а как на висту ставить?


устанавливаешь как обычно, а в биновской папочке создаёшь файл OrdNoChk.prm с пустым содержимым, и всё

----------


## БухУгодник

> устанавливаешь как обычно, а в биновской папочке создаёшь файл OrdNoChk.prm с пустым содержимым, и всё


Забыл только добавить что платворма должна быть не ниже 26го релиза

----------


## SorEZh

> Забыл только добавить что платворма должна быть не ниже 26го релиза


а что таким ещё пользуюца? :)

----------


## БухУгодник

Почему бы и нет. Если стоит ХРюша - 25й вполне подойдет

----------


## jean

В конфигураторе в кодовая страница таблиц информационной базы ставим: +Текущая системная установка. Релиз 027 работает без проблем.

----------


## Riddler

А не подскажете как установить типовую конфигурацию (например, Бухгалтерия базовая) для 1С 7.7 на Win 7? Установочный файл операционка отказывается запускать.

----------


## S_GRAY

> А не подскажете как установить типовую конфигурацию (например, Бухгалтерия базовая) для 1С 7.7 на Win 7? Установочный файл операционка отказывается запускать.


Под Win 7 x64 действительно не удается установить конфигурацию 7.7 с дистрибутива. Я не стал ломать голову и установил виртуальную машину XP (Windows Virtual PC). Под управлением виртуальной системы XP установка идет без проблем, как в родной XP. Остается перенести папку с базами с виртуального диска на реальный и выйти из виртуальной системы. Далее все будет работать (не забываем про кодовую страницу).
Надо заметить, что механизм виртуальных систем весьма полезная вещь и помогает решить проблемы с древними программами.

----------


## gansevgeny

> В конфигураторе в кодовая страница таблиц информационной базы ставим: +Текущая системная установка. Релиз 027 работает без проблем.


РАботает она без мроблем, но даже разработчики говорят, что отчетность может быть неправильная.

----------


## SJ24

Еслм в папку с базой (или как сказано выше в каталог Bin платформы) поместить файл OrdNoChk.prm, то все прекрасно работает без изменения кодовой страницы.
В этом случае 1С при запуске конфигурации просто не проверяет кодировку

----------


## sklevs

Я вот обновится на 7 не могу, постоянно при учтановке выдает ошибку

----------


## stroy-ka

> В конфигураторе в кодовая страница таблиц информационной базы ставим: +Текущая системная установка. Релиз 027 работает без проблем.


при создании счета выбивает ошибку:

Значение = Константа.ПолучитьАтрибут(  сИдентификатор);
{Глобальный модуль(548)}: Неверное имя атрибута

как быть?

----------

